# F47 HMS Danae



## Danae (May 3, 2008)

Does anybody know what became of the Leander-class frigate HMS Danae ? She was first commissioned in 1965.

I joined her in January, 1974, and immediately set sail on a 'White Ensign' tour of Africa, Arabia and the Far East under the command of Captain Michael LeStrange Tudor-Craig (whatever happened to him?).

In 1975 HMS Danae became part of the Fishery Protection Squadron before joining Standing Naval Force Atlantic (StaNavForLant), with a short 'look, see' mission in between when the Soviet Navy carried out their Ocean 75 exercise.

I parted company with her and the Royal Navy in January, 1976, when she set sail for the Americas and a return trip to the Far East.

HMS Danae was serving in the West Indies when the Falklands War broke out, arriving there just in time for peace to break out.

Sometime in the late 1980s or early 1990s I read that she had been sold to either the Chilean or Peruvian Navy, but have heard or seen nothing of her since.

I've often wondered if HMS Danae is still afloat, or did I shave with her in the recent past ?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Danae,
Have you come across http://www.hms-danae.com/ ?
Regards


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
DANAE launched Oct 1965. Devonport Dockyard. Imo.6129859. Flag. Gbr. Grt.2350. SP28k. decommioned 1990. sold to Ecuador. renamed MORANO VALVERDE.
cheers.


----------



## Danae (May 3, 2008)

Eddyw ~ ~ ~
Thanks for the link. I will check it out.

Shipmate17 ~ ~ ~
Thanks for the info. I knew she went to somewhere in South America, but is she still around?


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Seems she and the former Penelope are being replaced by another two Leanders from Chilie.

Google is your friend! Follow this link:

http://www.defencetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=142326

McC


----------

